# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Të falem (Mari) o hirëplote! - Zoti me ty

## toni77_toni

*Punë të mëdha ka kryer i Gjithëpushtetshmi ...*



*Maria nuk i kishte mbushur ende të pesëmbëdhjetat, kur qe vendosur fejesa e saj me Jozefin, zdrukthëtarin, pasardhës i një familjeje të shquar, asaj të Davidit, i cili njëmijë vjet më parë kishte qenë mbret i Izraelit. Pas fejesës zyrtare, Maria e Jozefi qenë kthyer secili në shtëpi të vet. Do të jetonin bashkë vetëm pas martese. Atë të shtunë Maria vuri buzën në gaz, kur pa Jozefin, që do të kishte dëshiruar të ulej pranë saj, por kjo gjë nuk lejohej. Më pas nisi leximi i Shkrimit Shenjt. Maria u trondit thellë duke dëgjuar profecinë e Izaisë, që kumtonte me zë të lartë vullnetin e Zotit, duke profetizuar:* 
_Ja se Virgjëra ka për të zënë në kraharor e ka për të lindur një djalë, të cilin kanë për ta quajtur Emanuel, që domethënë: Zoti-me-né._
*
Maria e kishte dëgjuar shumë herë këtë fragment, por as nëpër mend nuk i shkonte se i përkiste asaj, personalisht. Kur arriti ajo ditë, një lajmëtar i Zotit hyri te ajo e i tha:* _Të falem o hirëplote: Zoti është me ty!._

*Si e dëgjoi këtë, vasha u turbullua për fjalë të tij e shkonte duke menduar se çfarë përshëndetjeje mund të ishte ajo. E Engjëlli i tha:*  _Mos u frikëso, o Marí, përse ti u gjete e pëlqyeshme para Hyjit: ja se ke për të zënë në kraharor e ke për të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë, të cilit ke për tia ngjitur emrin Jezus._ 

*Atëherë Maria i tha Engjëllit:* _Si është e mundur? Unë nuk njoh burrë!._

*Ia ktheu Engjëlli:*  _Shpirti Shenjt do të zbresë në ty, mbi ty do të shtrijë hijen e vet pushteti i të lartit Zot. Prandaj ai që ka për të lindur prej teje, ka për të qenë shenjt e ka për tu quajtur i Biri i Hyut. Asgjë sështë e pamundur për Hyjin!._ 

*Por ka gjëra që i madhi Zot - gjithnjë i mirë - nuk dëshiron ti bëjë, pa pëlqimin e plotë të njeriut. E ka vendime që janë aq të rëndësishme, sa mund të burojnë vetëm nga thellësia e zemrës.* 

*Atëherë Maria tha:*  _Ja, unë jam shërbëtorja e Tën-Zot, u bëftë mbi mua si është fjala jote!._ *E Engjëlli u largua prej saj.*

*Pas kësaj dite, dukej sikur asgjë nuk kishte ndryshuar në jetën e Marisë: bënte për ditë të njëjtat punë. Po që kur mbante në kraharor këtë Foshnjë, ndrinte e tëra nga lumturia. Gjithë qenia e saj shprehte gëzimin e jetë së re, që priste të dilte në dritë. Kujtonte copa lutjesh, që i kishte dëgjuar në sinagogë. E i përsëriste e mrekulluar:* _Zemra ime madhëron Zotin,_ 
_pse sytë i priri mbi përvujtëri të shërbëtores së vet.
Punë të mëdha ka kryer i Gjithëpushtetshmi në mua._

*Me kalimin e muajve, nisi të dukej se së shpejti do të bëhej nënë. Tashti vërente se shumëkush ia ngulte sytë me çudi. Duhet tia jepte lajmin një orë e më parë të fejuarit, Jozefit. Vendosi, pra, të shkonte tek ai e ti tregonte të fshehtën.
E gjithë kjo ndodhte rreth vitit 5 të epokës sonë* 

*I ulur mbi një gur të madh, Jozefi sodiste duart e tij prej punëtori. Sa shtëpi kishte ndërtuar me këto duar, e çshtëpi se? Të patundshme. Mbi to mund të shfrynin shiu e dëbora, e banorët tyre nuk kishin pse të trembeshin. Por që kur Maria i kishte treguar se priste një fëmijë, këto duar kaq të mëdha e të fuqishme kishin nisur të dridheshin. Sigurisht jo prej pleqërie, por prej emocionit e prej trishtimit.
Maria i kishte treguar punën e Engjëllit, fjalët e tij e se i kishte thënë po Lajmëtarit hyjnor, Gabrielit e se foshnja që jetonte brenda saj ishte dhuratë e Hyjit. Maria ia kishte shpjeguar këto sende në mënyrë aq të natyrshme, sa Jozefi i kishte besuar.*

*Tashti Jozefi, që ishte njeri i drejtë, sdinte nga tia mbante. Gjithsesi duhet të gjente menjëherë një rrugëzgjidhje. Ndonjë tjetër, në vendin e tij, nuk do të kishte pasur kurrfarë dyshimi. Sipas ligjit të vendit, gratë që presin një fëmijë, i cili nuk është edhe i burrit të tyre, gjuhen me gurë, derisa vdesin. Por Maria nuk ishte e pabesë e as që mendohej ti lëshohej në dorë turmës së egërsuar. Atëherë ai zgjodhi rrugëzgjidhjen më pak të dhimbshme për të dy: vendosi ta lëshonte fshehtas, dmth të deklaronte se nuk donte më të martohej me të, jo për faj të saj, por për arsyet e tij personale. Këtë vendim do tua tregonte vetëm dy familjeve, të cilave u përkisnin ai e Maria. Sa më shumë mendonte, aq më shumë kjo ide i dukej e keqja më e vogël e ndjente se duart po i dridheshin më pak. Tashmë ishte bërë natë e ai u shtri në shtroje. E ja se iu duk në ëndërr një engjëll i Zotit e i tha:* _Jozef, bir i Davidit, mos kij frikë ta marrësh me vete Marinë, fatin tënd, sepse ç është zënë në kraharor të saj, është vepër e Shpirtit Shenjt. Ajo ka për të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë, e ti ke për tia ngjitë emrin Jezus: Ai ka për ta çliruar popullin e vet prej mëkateve._ *Si dëgjoi këto fjalë, Jozefi u qetësua plotësisht. Në të vërtetë në Bibël ti ngjitësh emrin fëmijës, do të thotë të jesh vërtetë atë. Në agim, si u zgjua nga gjumi, Jozefi bëri ashtu si e kishte urdhëruar Engjëlli i Zotit dhe e mori me vete fatin e vet.*


*Lavdi ZOTIT*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Një ngjarje e përvuajtur dhe e fshehtë, por vendimtare për njerëzimin:* 

*Mësimi i Benediktit XVI për Misterin e Lajmërimit të Zotit.*


*Bie sot Solemniteti i Lajmërimit të Zojës së Bekuar, “mister i mrekullueshëm feje”, të cilit Benedikti XVI i ka kushtuar shumë reflektime, që në hapat e para të papnisë së tij. Një ngjarje “ e përvuajtur dhe e fshehtë”, ka thënë Papa, “por njëkohësisht vendimtare për historinë e njerëzimit”. Me përgjigjen pozitive të Virgjërës Mari pas lajmërimit të Engjëllit, nënvizon Shenjtëria e Tij, fillon epoka e re e historisë, që me Pashkët sanksionohet si “Besëlidhja e re dhe e amshuar”. Por le të ndjekim hap pas hapi Papën Racinger…*

_Gëzimi i Lajmërimit të Zotit, që e ndryshon njerëzimin përgjithmonë: në vizitën e tij të parë në një famulli të Romës, më 18 dhjetor 2005, Benedikti XVI ndalet me besimtarët te Misteri i Lajmërimit dhe shpjegon kuptimin e vërtetë të përshëndetjes, që Engjëlli i drejton Shën Marisë Virgjër, “Kaire Maria”:
“Do të thotë “gëzohu”. Vetëm me këtë dialog të Engjëllit me Marinë fillon me të vërtetë Besëlidhja e Re. Prandaj mund të themi se fjala e parë e Besëlidhjes së Re është “gëzohu”, “gëzim”._

*Engjëlli, kujton Papa, e fton shën Marinë të mos ketë frikë e t’ia besojë krejtësisht veten Zotit:*

_“Maria i thotë “po” vullnetit të madh, në dukje tepër të madh, për një njeri. Atë “po”, që nganjëherë duket kaq e vështirë. Pasi duam të parapëlqejmë veç vullnetin tonë”._

*Zoja bëhet kështu një shembull për të gjithë ne. Na tregon gëzimin, që rrjedh nga plotësimi i vullnetit të Atit të Gjithpushtetshëm:*

_“Fillimisht, duket si një peshë e padurueshme, një zgjedhë që s’mbahet, por në të vërtetë, vullneti i Zotit nuk është i rëndë. Vullneti i Zotit na jep krahë për të fluturuar lart”._

*Më 31 majin e vitit të kaluar, në përfundim të muajit kushtuar Zojës së Bekuar, Papa i kthehet edhe një herë Misterit të ngjarjes në shtëpinë e përvuajtur të Nazaretit:*

_“Të imagjinojmë gjendjen shpirtërore të Virgjërës pas Lajmërimit të Zotit, kur Engjëlli u largua prej Saj. Maria kishte një mister të madh në kraharor; e dinte se i kishte ndodhur diçka e jashtëzakonshme, unike; e kuptonte se kishte filluar kapitulli i fundit i historisë së shpëtimit të botës”._

*Përgjigjia pozitive e Marisë, reflektonte Papa në Lutjen e Engjëllit të Tënzot më 25 mars 2007, është “pasqyrimi i përsosur i përgjigjes së vetë Krishtit, kur hyri në botë”:*

_“Bindja e Birit pasqyrohet në bindjen e Nënës e kështu, për hir të takimit të këtyre dy “po”-ve, Zoti mundi të marrë fytyrën e njeriut. Ja përse Lajmërimi i Zotit është edhe një festë kristologjike, pasi kremton misterin qendror të Krishtit: Mishërimin e tij”._

_“Ja ku jam, jam shërbëtorja e Zotit, të bëhet në mua si thotë Fjala jote”,_ *i përgjigjet shën Maria Engjëllit. Fryti i kësaj përgjigjeje, nënvizon Benedikti XVI, është i pranishëm në jetën e Kishës:*

_“Përgjigjia e Shën Marisë drejtuar Engjëllit vazhdon në Kishë, e cila është e thirrur ta bëjë të pranishëm Krishtin në histori, duke ofruar gatishmërinë e vet që Zoti të vazhdojë ta vizitojë njerëzimin me mëshirën e Tij”._

----------


## deshmuesi

> *Punë të mëdha ka kryer i Gjithëpushtetshmi ...*
> 
> 
> 
>  E Engjëlli i tha: “Mos u frikëso, o Marí, përse ti u gjete e pëlqyeshme para Hyjit:


 Ne origjinal nuk perdoret fjala, e "pelqyeshme". Por perdoret fjala, HIR. Pra vargu origjinal eshte:" Mos u tremb Mariam , sespe gjete HIR, prane Perendise. Ja dhe vargu origjinal ne arkeaelenika. .."Μη φοβού, Μαριάμ· διότι εύρες χάριν παρά τω Θεώ".

  Por perse ju perdorni fjalen, PELQIM dhe jo HIR?

 Fjala "Pelqim", do te thote,  te meritosh dhe te vleresohesh per nje  PUNEN te bere.. Pra menyra se si ju e intepretoni vargun, jashte origjinalit, ka ne qellim qe te tregoje, se Maria, u PELQYE prej Perendise, per shkak te meritave  te saj.  Por ne origjinal thuhet se Maria u perzgjodh dhe GJETI HIR prane Perendise, jo fale veprave te saj, por fale HIRIT te Perendise. Kjo do te thote se, gjithshka tek Maria, eshte vetem VEPER e HIRIT te Perendise, dhe AZGJE  njerzore. Sepse  Hiri i Perendise, menjanon cdo pune apo veper  te njeriut.

----------

lace (25-01-2015)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ne origjinal nuk perdoret fjala, e "pelqyeshme". Por perdoret fjala, HIR. Pra vargu origjinal eshte:" Mos u tremb Mariam , sespe gjete HIR, prane Perendise. Ja dhe vargu origjinal ne arkeaelenika. .."Μη φοβού, Μαριάμ· διότι εύρες χάριν παρά τω Θεώ".
> 
>   Por perse ju perdorni fjalen, PELQIM dhe jo HIR?
> 
>  Fjala "Pelqim", do te thote,  te meritosh dhe te vleresohesh per nje  PUNEN te bere.. Pra menyra se si ju e intepretoni vargun, jashte origjinalit, ka ne qellim qe te tregoje, se Maria, u PELQYE prej Perendise, per shkak te meritave  te saj.  Por ne origjinal thuhet se Maria u perzgjodh dhe GJETI HIR prane Perendise, jo fale veprave te saj, por fale HIRIT te Perendise. Kjo do te thote se, gjithshka tek Maria, eshte vetem VEPER e HIRIT te Perendise, dhe AZGJE  njerzore. Sepse  Hiri i Perendise, menjanon cdo pune apo veper  te njeriut.


Jo, sipas frymes se djallit - "Maria nuk eshte as e pelqyeshme as asgje...". sa large ka shkue njeriu duke i sherbye te keqes..! 

Une nuk e di pse e merr mundin me i dhene shpjegime komunitetit katolik ti shoq, ike ore se je ne vendin e gabuar.

*Çka eshte fjala Hiri (sipas Kishes Katolike)?*

_Fjala Hiri eshte dhurate mbinatyrore e Zotit, e pameritueshme per njeriun, te cilen Zoti na e jep per shkak te meritave te Jezu Krishtit, qe te mund te bejme mire, t'i shmangemi te keqes dhe ta fitojme shelbimin-jeten e amshuar ne lumturi._

*Sipas Kishes katolike ?*

_Merita e njeriut te Zoti në jetën e krishterë rrjedh nga fakti se Zoti lirisht ka vendosur ta bashkojë njeriun në veprën e HIRIT TË VET. 
Veprimi atëror i Zotit jep shtytjen e PARË, kurse të vepruarit e lirë të njeriut vjen në radhë TË DYTË në bashkëpunimin e tij, kështu që meritat e veprave të mira i duhen dhënë para së gjithash HIRIT TË ZOTIT, pastaj besimtarit. Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI me qenë se veprimet e tij të mira e kanë zanafillën e tyre, në Krishtin, nga frymëzimet dhe nga NDIHMAT e Shpirtit Shenjt. (kat 2008)_

Keshtu qe, mos e merr mundin sepse nuk e ki nga Fryma e Krishtit por nga urrejtja ndaj Kishes katolike.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Prandaj Jezusi tha: mos quani askend atin tuaj te shenjte mbi dhe, pervecse Atit Perendi lart ner Qiejt.  
>  Shikoni sot titujt fetare qe mbjane kreret e religjionit, dhe  nuk eshte cudi, sepse  Jezusi ju tha judenjve, ju ja jepni dhe kerkoni lavdine e njeritjetirt


ne vend te pergjigjes - pjese nga libri im.

*përdorimi i termit “atë” është një titull si bari shpirtëror* që është përdorur që në kohen e vet apostujve dhe etërve të Kishës, e kjo jo në kuptimin e Atit të gjithëpushtetshëm. Kjo mundet të jetë në mendjen e dikujt, por nëse ndodhë kështu atëherë është shumë e gabuar dhe nuk përputhet me kuptimin e krishterë. 

Në fakt Jezusi në ungjillin sipas Lukës, te shëmbëlltyra e pasanikut dhe *Lazrit, e quan “atë”* Abrahamin dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë vepron edhe Shën Jakobi dhe Shën Pali. 

Shën Gjoni i thërret etër dhe udhëheqës të Kishës, kurse Shën Shtjefni, martiri i parë, fillon diskutimin e tij të bukur duke iu drejtuar vëllezërve dhe etërve. 

Lind pyetja: a është e mundur që Pali, Gjoni, Shtjefni e Jakobi të mos kenë zbatuar urdhërimit e Mësuesit të tyre?

Edhe në Kishat e tjera ndodhë kjo, pra në kishën ortodokse përdoret termi “atë” (si p.sh. në botën sllave “oče”, “otac”...). Po ashtu edhe në botën anglo-saksone për meshtarët përdoret termi “father”, qe do të thotë “atë” ose baba shpirtëror.

*3.	Do të lexojmë edhe në vijim disa rreshta biblik për të kuptuar se përdorimi i titullit “atë” gjendet edhe në Shkrimin Shenjt* 

Shën Pali fton të krishterët të jenë imitues të Hyjit, pikërisht në mirësi e dashuri.  Imitimi më i madh i Hyjit është që të udhëheq shpirtrat e të tjerëve me dashuri atërore. Shën Pali ishte model i këtij imitimi.

Janë të njohura fjalët e Shën Palit drejtuar besimtarëve të Korintit:

"Nuk po jua shkruaj këto që t’ju turpëroj, por që t’ju qortoj si *fëmijët e mi* të dashur. Sepse, edhe po t’i kishit në Krishtin d*hjetë mijë mësues*, nuk do të kishit shumë etër, sepse, me anë të Ungjillit, *unë ju linda* në Jezu Krishtin.". 

Shën Pali konsiderohet dhe quhet si atë i të gjithë atyre që ai i ka lindur shpirtërisht në Krishtin. Shën *Pali me siguri se ka qenë në dijeni të fjalëve “atë” në Bibël që shumë herë merren si shkas* dhe arsyetim nga disa njerëz që nuk njohin mirë realitetin. Ose, kush ka guxim t'ia atribuojë Palit këtë injorancë?! Po të kishte kundërthënie në përdorimin e titullit “atë” atëherë si ka mundësi që s'ka pasur asnjë vështirësi të quante veten “atë”?

Ishte hera e vetme që ai – Pali – shfaqi këtë ndjenjë fisnike të atësisë shpirtërore. Duke iu drejtuar përsëri Korintasve, Shën Pali shkruan:

“Dhe, ja, tani jam gati të vij tek ju për të tretën herë dhe nuk do t’ju bëhem barrë, sepse unë nuk e kërkoj pasurinë tuaj, por ju. *Sepse fëmijët* nuk janë të detyruar të fitojnë për prindër, por, përkundrazi, *prindërit për fëmijët.*” 

Pali nuk do që të pranojë nga Korintasit, por do që të japë si një baba i mirë.

Edhe me të krishterët e Galatasve, Pali përdori të njëjtin fjalor: "*Fëmijët e mi*, _që unë ju rilind_ me dhimbje rishtas derisa Krishti të formohet në ju.”. 

Dhe me të njëjtën dashuri atërore Pali thërret biri im, skllavin Onezimin, të cilin e kishte konvertuar e lindur në pranga në Krishtin (Letra drejtuar Filemonit, kapitulli 10).

Pas të gjitha këtyre deklaratave të një atësie shpirtërore nga ana e Apostullit, do të duhej të ishte natyrore, spontane, e drejtë dhe e detyrueshme që bijtë e tij shpirtërorë ta konsiderojnë e ta quajnë atë, duke mos menduar aspak që të jetë kundër vullnetit të Zotit. Dhe këtë edhe e kanë bërë!

Duhet të theksojmë se, vetë Shën Pali i fton e do që të sillen në këtë mënyrë. Të lexojmë se si i shkruan Shën Pali Bashkësisë së Korintasve: 
_“Ma shpërbleni edhe ju flas porsi me fëmijët e mi hapeni edhe ju plotësisht zemrën tuaj!”._ 

Kanë ushqyer ndaj tij një ndjenjë të sinqertë si fëmijë shpirtërorë dhe e kane quajtur atë.  

*4.	Ne Shkrimin Shenjt përdorimi i titullit “atë” është shumë i përdorur!*
Ja disa shembuj: Ne librin e Gjyqtareve 17,9-10 e 18-19 lexojmë: Mikea e pyeti se nga vinte. Ai iu përgjigj: 

“Jam një levit prej Betlehemit të Judës. Po kërkoj të gjej një vend të përshtatshëm për të banuar”. 
Mikea i tha: “Rri tek unë dhe *m’u bëj baba e prift*. Për çdo vit do të të jap dhjetë sikla të argjendta, veshje e mbathje e ushqim”. 
Por prifti iu tha: 
“Çfarë bëni ashtu?”
“Hesht”, i thane, “vëri kyçin gojës e eja me ne që të të kemi për *atë* e për prift”. 

Është hera e dytë qe Izraelitët priftit i japin titullin *“atë”.*
Davidi e thërret atë Saulin, sepse ky është mbret i ligjshëm derisa te jetë gjallë: 
“Nuk do ta ngre dorën time mbi zotërinë tim, sepse është i shuguruar i Zotit dhe im *atë*”. 

Edhe mbretërit e Izraelit i quajnë atë profetët, ose më mirë njerëzit e Hyjit, barinjtë e tyre shpirtërorë:  “Elizeu u sëmur nga një sëmundje prej së cilës edhe vdiq. Joasi, mbreti i Izraelit, zbriti tek ai dhe qante pranë tij e i thoshte: *‘Ati im! Ati im!* Karroca e Izraelit e kalorësi i tij”. 

*5.	Kisha ka vetëm një Atë – Atin qiellor! Gjithashtu vetëm një Mësues, një Zotëri dhe një Udhëheqës – Krishtin JEZUS!*

Kisha katolike pra përdorë termin *"atë"* për papën dhe për meshtarët, është titull si barinjtë shpirtërorë që është përdorur gjatë gjithë historisë biblike dhe nga etërit e Kishës e deri në ditët e sotme. Gjithsesi, të vetëdijshëm se ata kanë *vetëm një Atë – Atin qiellor!* Gjithashtu v*etëm një Mësues*, një Zotëri dhe një Udhëheqës – Krishtin JEZUS!

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kulti qe kini ndaj Maries, eshte problemi jua dhe jo i imi. 
> .


Per  Marine vendosi Zoti e jo une apo tjetri: "Dhe, nga e pata fatin të vijë tek unë Nëna e Zotit tim?!" (Lk 1;43)




> Sa here qe shoh se shkelet fjala e Ungjillit, une nderhyj, sepse, kjo eshte nje detyre dhe e drejte e cdo te krishteri qe ka dhe beson Krisht. 
> .


Ti je shkelsi me i madh i Shkrimit te Shenjt, ti je mbush-mendjen vetit, mandej mohues i Kishes se Krishtit dhe te vertetes. Diçka te ka mashtruar keq duke te mbushur mendjen kinse din dhe je mire, ama je shume gabim dhe ke devijuar keq, kthehu e besoj Ungjillit. 




> _Se pari, eshte dashakeqesi, te me vendosesh mua si "armikun e klases" qe dikur Enveri ju shpallte kundershtareve te tij politike._


Une ty nuk te konsideroj si armik, prite Zot,  e bile asgje tjeter pos  si nje njeri i mjer qe ke hunbur rrugen dhe ke mgelur si miza me kumshtë. Disaher kam dhimbje pe ty kur te shoh sa shume je i ngarkuar me shtjellime te gabuara.




> _TE gjesh Hir, dhe te GJENDESH e PELQYESHME, jane dy gjera me kuptime krejt te ndryshme. Te "GJESH", do te thote: te te jepet nga dikush, "DICKA", qe nuk e ke pasur.... Ndersa, u "GJENDE", do te thote, qe ti te SHPERBLEHESH per ate qe ti KE, dmth .MERITE._


Une e shoh se shume shet fillozofi kote ti, shume e t'hollon ti! Jo, "Zoti paska shkue te nje vajze qe nuk ishte e pelqyer para Zotit - por nje armike", apo sipas teje "Zoti jep hire atyre qe nuk i do dhe nuk jane te pelqyer ne sy te tij..." ec more baju... se sen nuk din ti, je krejt i hupt sa eshte per te ardhur keq per gjendjen tende frymore dhe armiqesine qe keni me nenen e Zotit. Njerez te hupt jeni ju.

----------


## deshmuesi

Gjeja me hipokrite dhe abuzuese qe mund te beje nje njeri pergjate nje diksutimi, eshte, te fshije (pa arsye), cfar thote kundershtari, dhe te lere shkrimin e tij. Kete e ben ai qe ska aftesi per tu perballur. Ne shqip ju themi buracake. Te fshish nje shkrim, kur kapesh ngushte dhe ske pergjigje, eshte gjeja me e lehte, qe mund te beje dhe i pamendi. Ndresa te pergjigjesh, kjo do njouhuri dhe mencuri, cka buracakeve ju mungon. Gjithsesi zbato regullat, se per kete je ketu..
 P.S. nese vendos te fshish cdo diskutimin tim, fshij cdo shkrim qe ka te beje me diskutimin tim, pra dhe kete me siper. Apo po i ben qejfin vetes?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Gjeja me hipokrite dhe abuzuese qe mund te beje nje njeri pergjate nje diksutimi, eshte, te fshije (pa arsye), cfar thote kundershtari, dhe te lere shkrimin e tij. Kete e ben ai qe ska aftesi per tu perballur. Ne shqip ju themi buracake. Te fshish nje shkrim, kur kapesh ngushte dhe ske pergjigje, eshte gjeja me e lehte, qe mund te beje dhe i pamendi. Ndresa te pergjigjesh, kjo do njouhuri dhe mencuri, cka buracakeve ju mungon. Gjithsesi zbato regullat, se per kete je ketu..
>  P.S. nese vendos te fshish cdo diskutimin tim, fshij cdo shkrim qe ka te beje me diskutimin tim, pra dhe kete me siper. Apo po i ben qejfin vetes?


Ti "Deshmuesi" je nje tru shperlarë. Me thua mua "zbato regullat" ndersa ne anen tjeter e fute hunden aty ku se ki vendin. Forumi Katolik eshte nje vendtakim ku besimtaret katolike shqiptare mblidhen per te diskutuar rreth besimit te tyre. Ketu kane te drejten vetem ata te cilet jane besimtar te Krishtit (Kisha katolike) te cilet ndajne  me njeri-tjetrin eksperiencat e tyre fetare, e jo sektarët sic jeni ju. Sektarët e kane dikund tjeter vendin e jo ketu. Keshtu qe une realisht isha tolerant ndaj teje sepse ti as pergjigje nuk meriton, nuk meriton per faktin se je i pa sjelleshem, armik i te krishterëve - i femijve te Zotit te cilet i lufton pa pra, je i semuar fetarisht dhe tru shperlar. Gjithsesi, une kam dhene pergjigje nese arrite ta lexosh, por mund behet se pergjigje e konsideron ti kur te pelqen, e nese nuk te pelqen dhe nese pergjigja eshte ne kundersihtim me mesimet sektare tuat, ateher te duket se nuk ka pergjigje, ama te jam pergjigjur e mos shkruaj ma ketu sepse qellimi yt nuk eshte Krishti por akuza dhe sulmi ndaj te krishterve. 
Nuk je duke e verejtur vetveten, ama je i ngarkuar shume me urrejtje dhe inate ndaj te krishterve, e kjo duke mendue se po i sherben Zotit - por te eshte shendrruar djalli si zot, te ka verbuar dhe terbuar, duke t'i shtjelluar rreshtat e shkrimeve te shenjta - gjithcka ne kontest te kundert dhe gabuar. Te ka verbuar duke te mbushur menden se "te krishteret dhe Kisha jane gabim" - ndersa "bota qe sillet rreth teje eshte mire...."! Pervujtrohu dhe lutu - Zoti past meshire per ty.

----------

deshmuesi (23-02-2015)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Une hyj e shkruaj vetem mesimin e fjales profetike, kur shoh se ajo nuk shpallet drejt.


Njeriu gjithmone duhet ta dij se qe ne zanafille - djalli shtjelloj nga shkrimet duke pretenduar ta korigjoj njeriun. 
_"Porse gjarpri i tha gruas: 'Nuk do të vdisni assesi.  Madje Hyji e di se kurdo të hani prej saj, sytë tuaj do të hapen e do të bëheni porsi Hyji duke e njohur të mirën e të keqen'”.(Zan 3; 4-5)_





> Jakob thote:....


Ndodh dhe djalli citon nga shkrimet - ku per qellim nuk ka Zotin por interesin dhe qellimin e vet

Mandej djalli tha: _"...sepse Shkrimi i shenjtë thotë:
‘Hyji për ty do t’u urdhërojë engjëjve të vet që të të ruajnë’, dhe ‘do të të mbajnë para duarsh, që të mos e vrasësh këmbën tënde në ndonjë gur.’”
Jezusi iu përgjigj:
“Por u tha edhe: ‘Mos e tundo Zotin, Hyjin tënd!’” (Lk 4; 10-12)_

----------


## deshmuesi

Qe nga ttitulli qe i ke vene shkrimit, tregon se kush po keqperdor shkrimin profetik. Gjeja me e lehte eshte te fshish shkrimet, dhe te keqperdoresh vargjet, kete e bejne burracaket, qe fshihen pas tasieres se kompjuterit, dhe dikur komunsitet e qoftelargut..

----------


## toni77_toni

> Qe nga ttitulli qe i ke vene shkrimit, tregon se kush po keqperdor shkrimin profetik. ..


Titulli që ia kam vendosur shkrimit eshte biblike, deshe ti apo nuk deshe, i pelqej djallit apo jo.., 

*Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty!*

_Në të gjashtin muaj, Hyji e dërgoi engjëllin Gabriel në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhet Nazaret,  te një virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri, që quhej Jozef, prej fisit të Davidit. Virgjëra quhej Mari.
Engjëlli hyri tek ajo dhe i tha: Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty! (Lk 1; 26-28)_

----------


## deshmuesi

> Titulli që ia kam vendosur shkrimit eshte biblike, deshe ti apo nuk deshe, i pelqej djallit apo jo.., 
> 
> *“Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty!”*
> 
> _Në të gjashtin muaj, Hyji e dërgoi engjëllin Gabriel në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhet Nazaret,  te një virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri, që quhej Jozef, prej fisit të Davidit. Virgjëra quhej Mari.
> Engjëlli hyri tek ajo dhe i tha: “Të falem, o Hirplote! Zoti me ty!” (Lk 1; 26-28)_


Vargu origjinal nuk eshte keshtu. Po ta sjell ne greqisht dhe ne shqip, ku askund nuk thuhet, fjala: te"falem".  Ne teksin origjinal eshte fjala: "tunjatjeta".  Ja po te sjell teksin ne origjinalin Greqisht. 

 " Και εισελθών ο άγγελος προς αυτήν, είπε· "Χαίρε, κεχαριτωμένη"· ο Κύριος μετά σού· ευλογημένη συ εν γυναιξίν." 

 Pra fjalet ketu jane: "Χαίρε, κεχαριτωμένη" (kere ke haritomeni), qe ne shqip do te thote: "njatjeta o hirplote".   Dmth. fjala,  "te falem",  nuk ekziston por eshte nje sajese qe ju i beni deformimit te fjales profetike. Falja dhe Lutja i takojne vetem Perendise dhe jo krijeses.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Vargu origjinal nuk eshte keshtu. Po ta sjell ne greqisht dhe ne shqip, ku askund nuk thuhet, fjala: te"falem".  Ne teksin origjinal eshte fjala: "tunjatjeta".  Ja po te sjell teksin ne origjinalin Greqisht. 
> 
>  " Και εισελθών ο άγγελος προς αυτήν, είπε· "Χαίρε, κεχαριτωμένη"· ο Κύριος μετά σού· ευλογημένη συ εν γυναιξίν."


Po genjen sepse nuk thuhet "tungjatjeta". Kjo eshte nje genjeshter e jotja kinse po din dicka.
Kjo qe ti po ben - eshte sic thuhet ne nje fjale popullore "po e mesoj veja pulen" - ec e keput qafen se askush nuk po pret prej teje ndonje dije apo mesim, por gjeja qe presim prej teje eshte te ulesh koken dhe te bashkpunosh me Kishen e Krishit, ne dashuri, lutje dhe urate, e duke mesuar nga Fjala e Zotit. Se njeh gjendjen tende mjeruese i shkret - ne luft dhe salvime ndaj Kishes se Krishtit. 
Mesimi yt kinse per shpjegime ne kete teme eshte nje budallak i madh i yti i radhes, une per keto tema edhe liber kam botue, ja psh lidhur me pershendetjen “Kaire Maria”.

*Maria është vendtakimi dhe vendnjësimi i hyjnores me njerëzoren!*

_Nga Libri "Pse t'i besojmë Jezusit" kapitulli 14_*
Engjëlli, i drejtohet Shën Marisë Virgjër, “Kaire Maria”:*
Qe do të thotë *“gëzohu”*. Vetëm me këtë dialog të Engjëllit me Marinë, fillon me të vërtetë Besëlidhja e Re, “gëzohu” sepse FJALA E ZOTIT do të mishërohet në ty, erdhi koha dhe UNGJILLI-Lajmi i Gëzueshëm është afër. Prandaj mund të themi se fjala e parë e Besëlidhjes së Re është “gëzohu”, “gëzim”. Ky  lajm i gëzueshëm dhe i shumëpritur do të pret përgjigjen “po”- jen e Marisë!

*Maria i thotë po* - _“Më ndodhtë siç the ti!,_  vullnetit të madh, në dukje tepër të madh, për një njeri. Atë “po”, që nganjëherë duket kaq e vështirë. Pasi duam të parapëlqejmë veç vullnetin tonë. *“Po”-ja e Shenjtëreshës Mari kthen njeriut atë qe kishte humbur “jo”-ja e Eves!*

Përgjigjja pozitive e Marisë, është pasqyrimi i përsosur i përgjigjes së vetë Krishtit, kur hyri në botë:

Bindja e Birit pasqyrohet në bindjen e Nënës e kështu, për hir të takimit të këtyre dy “po”-ve – njerëzores dhe hyjnores, Zoti mund të marrë përfytyrimin e njeriut. 

Maria, në të cilën u Mishërua Hyji, Maria që lindi të Pamposhturin nga vdekja - JEZUSIN, Ajo qe lindi Zotin e bërë njeri, Maria – “hirplote” nuk mund ta përjetonte vdekjen, sepse Mishërimi i Hyjit në të kishte prekur dhe shndërruar thelbin e qenies së saj. Kjo është e vërtetë dhe nuk do edhe shumë mend për ta kuptuar. Kjo, mund të kuptohet dhe të besohet vetëm pasi që të njohësh Krishtin, pasi të njohësh vërtetë Mishërimin e Zotit, pasi qe të pranosh, të besosh me fuqinë e Shpirtin e Shenjt dhe pushtetin e Tij, pasi qe të kuptosh se çka do të ndodhë nëse në atë mish – trup njeriut të prek Shpirti I Zotit. Edhe e din se pse? Vetëm nga Shenjtëria, Dashuria dhe Pushteti i ZOTIT. Pra, kraharori i Marisë është vendi ku hyjnorja bëhet NJË me njerëzoren, ky është realitet dhe nuk ka njeri në botë, nëse beson Krishtit qe mund ta refuzon. Sipas arsyes së besimit (Shën Anselmi e quan "intellectus fidei") “inteligjencës së fesë”,  ky shndërrim është i përjetshëm. Ne ketë mënyrë Maria jo vetëm qe në vetvete është njeriu më i veçantë i historisë së njerëzimit, por ajo është edhe prototipi i asaj qe si te krishterë besojmë dhe shpresojmë se do të ndodhë me secilin nga ne.

Me që Maria është vendtakimi dhe vendnjesimi i hyjnores me njerëzoren, atëherë misioni, detyra dhe roli i saj vazhdon po ne këtë drejtim, pra, qe ajo te bashkoje vazhdimisht hyjnoren dhe njerëzoren.

Nga "qielli", ajo, me trupin e saj të lavdishëm, trup njerëzor që i përket njëkohësisht historisë njerëzore dhe historisë së Hyjit me njeriun, ajo pra, në fuqi të kësaj ngjarjeje, e shoqëron njeriun në historinë e tij në lidhje me Hyjin. (Qielli nuk duhet konsideruar si "vend", por si "gjendje" e përhershme e personit ne fjalë).

Ky është misioni konkret i Marisë, qe secili i krishterë duhet të jetë i kujdesshëm nëse flet diçka lidhur me të, mision i asaj ne të cilën është realizuar tashmë lavdërimi dhe prandaj vetë personi i saj i thotë njeriut qe beson ne Krishtin: “Ky realizim lavdërimi, është edhe fati yt”.

“*Ja ku jam*, jam shërbëtorja e Zotit, të bëhet në mua si thotë Fjala jote”, i përgjigjet Shën Maria Engjëllit. *Fryti i kësaj përgjigjeje*, është i pranishëm nëpërmjet Jezu Krishtit, sakramenteve, edhe në jetën e Kishës qe jemi ne.
*
Përgjigjja e Marisë drejtuar Hyjit vazhdon në Kishë*, e cila është e thirrur ta bëjë të pranishëm Krishtin në histori, duke ofruar gatishmërinë e vet që Zoti të vazhdojë ta vizitojë njerëzimin me mëshirën e Tij.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Dmth. fjala,  "te falem",  nuk ekziston por eshte nje sajese qe ju i beni deformimit te fjales profetike. Falja dhe Lutja i takojne vetem Perendise dhe jo krijeses.


"te falem Mari" nuk e ka kuptimin e adhurimit apo dicka tjeter pos nje pershendetje. Kisha katolike asnjeher nuk ka shpallur para botes apo besimtarve se kur thuhet "te falem Mari" d.t.th adhurim. Kete po e thua ti me tendece dhe i ndikuar nga dreqi i mallkuar. Mos harro se asgje me shume nuk beri Pali (deri sa e takoj Krishtin) kur e salvoj Kishen e Krishtit - sa po beni ju (veq se ti je i pa asnje fuqi pos me shpife neper rrjetet sociale), edhe ai ishte me bindje te plote se eshte duke i sherbyer Zotit kur e pernjeki Kishen, njejt po ben edhe ti, nuk pushon, dite dhe nate duke sulmue Kishen kinse po ben dicka te mire, te betohna para Zotit se je i terbuar dhe verbuar, e aspak nuk je duke i sherbyer Zotit, por me keto qe ti ben, po i shgerben dreqit te mallkuar i cili te ka roberuar ne emer te Hirit dhe te Zotit, iki prej thojve te tij. 


Ne vend te pergjigjes - lidhur me ato qe keni thene duke genjyer kur thuani:
"Falja dhe Lutja i takojne vetem Perendise dhe jo krijeses"! 

*Në Kishën  (katolike), është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit!*

_(Nga Libri "Pse t'i besojmë Jezusit" kapitulli 14)._*
Maria, nuk adhurohet, por nderohet në Kishën (katolike),* ne anën tjetër, është e vështirë të matet nderimi, pra, të thuhet me shume apo më pak. Ndërkaq, në anën tjetër, është edhe e vërtetë qe nganjëherë mund të ketë aty-këtu edhe teprime, veçmas në përshpirtërinë popullore dhe private. Por, qe ne Kishën katolike, është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë shpirtërore qe lutjet t'i drejtohen Atit, NEPERMJET Jezu Krishtit, qe me Atin jeton NE bashkimin e Shpirtit Shenjt, kjo është një e vërtetë themelore e pranishme në çdo lutje publike dhe liturgjike.

Mirëpo assesi nuk duhet larguar nga realiteti se, *Maria është ajo në të cilën Shpirti Shenjt aktualizon Mishërimin e Birit te Atit*. Si rrjedhoje, Maria është vendbanimi i plote i Hirit te Trinisë Shenjte, dhe po kjo Nënë e Jezusit, e mbushur me Hirin hyjnor _("Te falem, o Hirplote, Zoti është me ty" [Lk 1, 28])_ Maria është së bashku me apostuj ditën e Rreshajve. Kujdes, ajo vete është e para e mbushur me ketë Shpirt Shenjt qe tani gjallëron Bashkësinë e Apostujve, pra Kishën e sapo themeluar nga Jezusi nëpërmjet Euharistise dhe e vulosur po nga Ai nëpërmjet Kryqit (Ekklesia = Bashkësi = Kishe). Për atë arsye, Maria vlen si Nëna e Kishës dhe Mbretëresha e Apostujve, pra ngase e para e Mbushur me Shpirtin Shenjt dhe Tabernakulli qe ka mbajtur Birin e mishëruar, atë qe tani Kisha e mban në Euharisti dhe Shpalljen e veprës së shëlbimit.

Kështu, Maria, afinohet me shume me Hyjin e, njëkohësisht, afinohet po ashtu edhe me njeriun. Si rrjedhoje, me këtë figure, krijohet një lloje marrëdhënie afektive e menjëhershme. Kjo, është pozitive ne vetvete, nëse me dërgon aty ku vetë Maria donë te me dërgojë, pra, tek qendra e gjithçkahe që është Jezu Krishti. Dhe ne këtë mënyrë, Maria bëhet "ndërmjetësuese", domethënë ajo që me paraqet para Birit te saj. Mirëpo, nëse kjo marrëdhënie afektive frenohet ne kënaqjen e "ndjenjave te mia" religjioze, atëherë se pari nuk është autentike dhe se dyti rrezikohet te kalohet ne teprim , gjë që, sigurisht nuk ka të bëjë më, as me Marinë dhe as me Birin e saj, por me egoizmin tim, i cili, mund të paraqitet edhe si i veshur me një lloj përshpirtërie sentimentale.

Si përfundim, Virgjëra Mari, e cila nëpër lajmin e engjëllit pranoi në zemër dhe në trup Fjalën e Zotit dhe i solli botës Jetën, pohohet dhe nderohet si Nëna e vërtetë e Hyjit - Shëlbuesit. Në mënyrë të lartë shpërblimi, për arsye të meritave të Birit të saj dhe e bashkuar me Të ngushtë dhe pandashëm është e miratuar me rol dhe dinjitet të bëhet Nëna e Birit të Hyjit, dhe për atë arsye bija tejet e dashur e Atit dhe shenjtërorja e Shpirtit Shenjt, nga e cila dhunti e hirit të veçantë i tejkalon shumë të gjitha krijesat qiellore dhe tokësore. Njëkohësisht është e lidhur në gjini të Adamit me të gjithë njerëzit të cilët kanë nevojë për shëlbim, për më tepër; vërtet është Nëna e gjymtyrëve të Krishtit JEZUS, sepse mori pjesë me dashuri që të linden në Kishë besimtarët, të cilët janë gjymtyrët e atij Kreut. Prandaj edhe e përshëndesim si gjymtyrë të shkëlqyeshme dhe të veçantë të Kishës dhe tipar të saj dhe si më të mirin shembull në BESË-Lidhje dhe dashuri, prandaj Kisha Katolike e mësuar nga Shpirti Shenjt, me dashuri femërore e nderon si Nënën tejet të dashur.

----------


## mesia4ever

Toni ne nuk ju qortojme nga gjelozia apo urrejtja, nuk kam kohe sonte te te sjelli triliarda argumente sonte vetem te pershendes e njekohesisht te therras ne krishterimin Biblik nga krishterimi katolik....

----------

